# Does anyone have the grandiose bath from Tia's rosewater cookie?



## Roald_fan (Dec 2, 2018)

I'm not proud of how much real money I spent last night trying to get the grandiose bath from Tia's rosewater cookie before it went away.  And I got plenty of hats, coats, rugs, etc. but no bath.  I wanted to ask anyone who was luck enough to get it: do the animals get in it?  Do they really interact with it?  I'm hoping I can get it by trading stamp cards eventually, but if it's not as interactive as I'm hoping, it might not be worth the trouble.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 2, 2018)

I've seen them sit around the edge of it and heart emote, I don't know if they do anything more.


----------



## Sphynx (Dec 2, 2018)

I done the same, I have a ridiculous amount of chairs and hats now lol. Rarest item I got was the bed, and that was only one. I understand the 'big item' is supposed to be rare, but I feel like they could increase the drop rate at least a little, or allow you to purchase it for less than 10 whole finished stamp cards


----------



## Marte (Dec 2, 2018)

Yes, I was lucky and got it from one of the daily cookies, so I didn't have to pay with tickets either. 
I haven't had the bath displayed in my camp for long tho, and they aren't  really doing much interactions with it either. At least my animals won't -_-


----------



## The Pennifer (Dec 2, 2018)

*I posted this on the What Did You Get in Your Fortune Cookie thread lol 
It was a totally random cookie choice and I was thrilled ... BTW, the only interaction the villagers have is to sit on the edge holding a sponge (?) and paddling their feet ... I really wish they and me too could jump in and sploosh around a bit  
I now have it set up in my cabin

**Ta Daaaaa ... The Grandiose Bath ... Total Shock!! ... and really at my age and level of *ahem* maturity ... I shouldn?t be so excited and thrilled about it  
But there you have it!! Lol 





*

*My cabin:*


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 2, 2018)

*The Pennifer *
So that's what that thing is, soap??? I thought it could of been a brush honestly haha.


----------



## The Pennifer (Dec 2, 2018)

Snowesque said:


> *The Pennifer *
> So that's what that thing is, soap??? I thought it could of been a brush honestly haha.


It is hard to tell ... lol ... at first I thought a cookie but that didn’t really make sense


----------



## Dracule (Dec 2, 2018)

The Pennifer said:


> *I posted this on the What Did You Get in Your Fortune Cookie thread lol
> It was a totally random cookie choice and I was thrilled ... BTW, the only interaction the villagers have is to sit on the edge holding a sponge (?) and paddling their feet ... I really wish they and me too could jump in and sploosh around a bit
> I now have it set up in my cabin
> 
> ...



I wish we/the neighbors could interact better with the highest-star items in general. You spend so much mainly for the aesthetic, but it’d still be nice to have something special happen with it. For instance, it would’ve been super cute if Goldie’s Library Cart had a neighbor INSIDE the cart somehow instead of one neighbor just reading a book in front of the cart. Lol


----------



## Roald_fan (Dec 3, 2018)

Thanks for the info, everyone.  The Pennifer, your cabin looks wonderful!


----------



## TykiButterfree (Dec 3, 2018)

I never got the bath, but I got the jacket like 3 times. I feel like the fortune cookie odds are really unfair. I don't think I ever got the full set of any of them.


----------



## The Pennifer (Dec 4, 2018)

Snowesque said:


> *The Pennifer *
> So that's what that thing is, soap??? I thought it could of been a brush honestly haha.


Oh my! I have a retraction to make! Lol ... it IS actually a cookie !!


----------



## Dracule (Dec 4, 2018)

The Pennifer said:


> Oh my! I have a retraction to make! Lol ... it IS actually a cookie !!



Haha, macarons in the rosewater bath. How fancy indeed. XD


----------



## The Pennifer (Dec 4, 2018)

MorinoKirii said:


> Haha, macarons in the rosewater bath. How fancy indeed. XD


It should probably really be a glass of wine


----------



## Dracule (Dec 4, 2018)

The Pennifer said:


> It should probably really be a glass of wine



Giiiirl, omg ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?). My sister would approve, hahaaha.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 4, 2018)

*The Pennifer*
Phew, alright, I'm glad they're not eating soap. 
Cleaning crumbs out of that thing must be a pain.

I do like your drink idea, it'd be cute if they had a variation of Brewster's grape juice.


----------



## The Pennifer (Dec 4, 2018)

Snowesque said:


> *The Pennifer*
> Phew, alright, I'm glad they're not eating soap.
> Cleaning crumbs out of that thing must be a pain.
> 
> I do like your drink idea, it'd be cute if they had a variation of Brewster's grape juice.



Yes *ahem* ... more age appropriate


----------



## koopasta (Dec 7, 2018)

I honestly really hope that they reissue Tia's cookies because I missed out on the bath. The only problem is that I have....0/10 stamp cards saved up for it lol


----------



## Ras (Dec 9, 2018)

Roald_fan said:


> I'm not proud of how much real money I spent last night trying to get the grandiose bath from Tia's rosewater cookie before it went away.  And I got plenty of hats, coats, rugs, etc. but no bath.  I wanted to ask anyone who was luck enough to get it: do the animals get in it?  Do they really interact with it?  I'm hoping I can get it by trading stamp cards eventually, but if it's not as interactive as I'm hoping, it might not be worth the trouble.



I'm trying to get the dang Fauna cookie treat counter and it just won't come up. I have multiples of the rest now. I'm going to have to hope a free Fauna cookie comes up and that it finally has the counter. I wish the algorithm would cut us some slack and give a greater weight to items we haven't gotten yet.


----------

